# Getting the word out!



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Having the same problem this year. I've got ads in everything and flyers out. Only thing I have gotten is a cutout call over an hundred miles away. Started my ads the first of April. Sitting here with five new boxes ready to go but no bees! :scratch:


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I put an ad on Craigs list for a swarm in march and got one in April. I did not remove the ad but was not looking for anymore. Just recieved a call for a cut out from a house in Blue Eye AR. (don't know if this is 100 miles from ArkansasBK) so he had to see it on Craigs list. The one things that I learned along time ago about a population of 1200 is you only have to tell one.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

The cutout call I got was west of Idabel, OK. I'm out from Mena, in west central Ar. Very few cutouts I will do. Unless it is in a very old barn or something they have to hire a carpenter to do the cutout and replacement, with me removing the bees. Liability is too high otherwise. People will tell you whatever you have to do will be okay, but after you're done it is a whole different story. Once bitten, twice shy!!


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I am having a hold/harmless signed before the work is done, see if this keeps me from the bite.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Excellent Idea. You just can't take everyone at their word anymore. How I long for the "good ole days" in that respect.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, a hand shake today is "stick it out so I can slap it" It is a shame


----------



## losloboid (May 28, 2011)

Anyone know where on the web I could find a release of Liability form for free??

Placed an ad on Craig's list and got 3 swarm calls this spring and call from a pest control company that passed along a cut out. Also two people that wanted me to put bees on their property and one guy that wanted to buy some swarms from me.

Very happy with my results from a free add on Craig's list.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

If you send me your e-mail I will send you a short hold harmless form I use. It is in Word format so you can ad names and locations.
Rick


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

"...a release of Liability form for free..."

Free legal forms will probably work just fine 99.9% of the time, but there will be that other 0.1% that will make you wish you had first consulted your local legal person for some (possibly paid, possibly free) advice about what will works best in your state and local region. A "free" form might work in Iowa, but may not fly at all in Montana. Or vice versa. There is no way for a layperson to know -- case law and legislation vary so much from state to state. YMMV and all that, of course, but I am in a position to hear stories about the other 0.1%. They are not pretty.

As far as handshakes and gentlemen's agreements being common in the "good ol' days", well, hmmmmm, a quick look through "The American Lawyer and Business-Man's Form-Book" from 1852 makes it pretty clear that there were plenty of scoundrels and cheats back then as now. Otherwise, the businessman or lawyer of the time would not have needed his "legal rights secured" and "protection of his business", as discussed in the preface to the book.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

"...a release of Liability form for free..."

I'll also add that just because you sign this form doesn't remove all liability. An attorney needs to weigh in on this, but if you end up, as an example, damaging a water pipe or electrical wiring that causes even greater damage to the house, insurance companies will spare no mercy placing the liability squarely on the person who did the extraction. Since cut-outs require one to cut into a structure, it goes beyond simply catching a bunch of bees. You alter the structure. Since I do remodeling for a living, I carry contractor's liability insurance. I would suggest the same for anyone doing this type of bee removal.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Craig's list is where I'm headed to now. Thanks for the suggestion. I don't have a whole lot of faith in the tech-savvyness of this area, though. We just got access to a 1 mB intenet speed here this year! My husband says it's likely that people only think about bees long enough to grab a can of Raid. I'm thinking I'll add some "I want your bees!" posters to the "Free Swarm Retrieval" ones already hanging up. That might get a little more attention.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

The type of form you use is your intent to protect yourself. There is no form contract or agreement that for the right price lawyers won't go after. I have been in the insurance business for 15 years, sold real estate for 6 and have dealt with lawyers for all 21 years. A hold harmless agreement is a good way to show the person that you are removing the bees from that you intend to remove and he needs to put back.
Weather it be a hand shake or a written agreement they are only as good as the parties involved but it still wise to have them.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, getting back to the topic, it's been a slow swarm year in SE Missouri. Not a problem with getting the word out, just few swarms.

Grant
Jackson, MO

http://beesforfree.homestead.com

/


----------

